
Perspective Game Demo Made With Only Lines and Dots (Use Arrow Keys) - personjerry
http://www.itwillneverbethesame.com/
======
thomasjonas
This website is actually an artwork by Dutch/Brazilian artist Rafaël
Rozendaal. More websites/artworks:
[http://www.newrafael.com/websites/](http://www.newrafael.com/websites/)

As you can tell by the link I posted you can see his work consists of a lot of
websites (you can actually buy/own them!) although he also makes "offline"
work... Two of my favorite websites:
[http://www.fallingfalling.com/](http://www.fallingfalling.com/)
[http://www.muchbetterthanthis.com/](http://www.muchbetterthanthis.com/)

I can also recommend his app:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2nKns9_fM8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2nKns9_fM8)

Needless to say... I'm a fan.

~~~
wetmore
Man, these bring me back. I remember looking through these 5 years ago and
loving them.

------
praptak
A very similar concept, with more work put into it:
[http://drivey.com/](http://drivey.com/)

I like these very much even though I hate driving in real life.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Nice! Last update was in 2005, sadly, but I've just installed the screensaver
version. :)

It seems like this might be an idea whose time has come--the page bemoans the
loss of simple, evocative, lo-fi visuals, which have very much come back into
fashion since 2005.

------
__david__
Reminds me of Night Driver [1], and International Grand Prix [2], from my
childhood.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0nkMGyfYO8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0nkMGyfYO8)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07yomzu44kM&t=23](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07yomzu44kM&t=23)

------
danbruc
Add a bit of color and you are close to a late 1980s racing game [1].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jatdv0EszIk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jatdv0EszIk)

~~~
csandreasen
Personally, it reminded me of an updated version of Night Driver, except you
couldn't crash. I had the Atari 2600 version [1] when I was a kid, but I know
there were other versions [2] that were a little closer. I'm curious if these
old racing games were an inspiration.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH7iMzEHOxg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH7iMzEHOxg)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3_01py7Q7I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3_01py7Q7I)

~~~
danbruc
That's indeed even closer. I had a 2600, too, but no racing game for it, as
far as I remember.

------
gren
is there any goal?

